# Cash Flow/Budget Projection Template for Beekeepers



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be happy to share with anyone interested a Microsoft Excel Cash Flow/Budget Spread Sheet template developed specially for the bee business.
The Spread Sheet also works easily with QuickBooks accounting software.

I have made mention of this Spread Sheet in previous threads several months ago and continue to receive requests for the template. However to send it to you, I will need your e-mail address and you will need to have Microsoft Excel. I cannot send it though a PM.

If you want a copy of the template, please click on our ad to the right of this form, go to the contact section and enter your name and e-mail address, and state you want a copy of the “Excel” and it will automatically be sent to you.

Please excuse the “black on black” Contact Field, GoDaddy.com has been telling us for months that "it will be corrected in a few days.” Typing in the black box does work and it is the quickest way to receive the template.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Very, VERY helpful!


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I do want to see the form, thank you for providing it!


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Got it! Excellent response time! Looks great at first glance, will need some time to play with numbers.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

my screen was too enlarged , I couldn't find the contact info, I found it eventually LOL.

Ben


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for sending me the template :thumbsup:


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

BUTTERIKBUTLER Your email keeps coming back as undeliverable. 

Please resend.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to your web site and send an e-mail but never recieved anything.


----------



## NeonBee (Apr 21, 2010)

Outstanding and a great tool! Thank you!


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

rtoney said:


> I went to your web site and send an e-mail but never recieved anything.


No record of receiving anything. Please try again. Be sure to type in Excel in the comment area it is sent automatically


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

rtoney said:


> I went to your web site and send an e-mail but never recieved anything.


Your e-mail doesn't start with BUTTERIKBUTLER does it?

If so our e-mail doesn't like that address and keeps kicking it back.


----------



## ptmerrill (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is some unsolicited advise. If you had an employee who you told months ago to go feed some hives and they still hadn't done it you would fire them and get some one else to do the job. Fire godaddy. Their failure to perform reflects poorly on them. Your failure to fire them and hire some else to get the job done reflects poorly on you. No offense intended so I hope you dont take it that way.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

We did fire them.


----------



## ptmerrill (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the template. It looks like it will be very useful.


----------



## tparnelle (Mar 13, 2013)

May I get a copy of the template please?
Tom


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

Requested a copy yesterday and did not receive anything. Just sent another request.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Gary sorry for the delay. I am in North Dakota working the bees. Will forward this weekend when I get Near a town with WiFi.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you the California Almond pollination advert?


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure if I understand your question, but the short answer is yes.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

tparnelle said:


> May I get a copy of the template please?
> Tom


Tom please send me your e mail address.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

I have made a few updates and modifications to the Excel Budget Spread Sheet; reformatted cells, math checks, spelling errors, assumptions are more current, improved second year projections, and Pallet sheet now has an updated cut sheet.

To receive the excel file you must have Microsoft Excel, and send me your email, cannot send though a PM. Chick on our ad to the right of this form, go to CONTACT type in your information and type the word EXCEL in the comment area.

Thanks to all that have contributed to these updates.


----------



## Wairimu (Dec 30, 2013)

Shouse said:


> I will be happy to share with anyone interested a Microsoft Excel Cash Flow/Budget Spread Sheet template developed specially for the bee business.
> The Spread Sheet also works easily with QuickBooks accounting software.
> 
> I have made mention of this Spread Sheet in previous threads several months ago and continue to receive requests for the template. However to send it to you, I will need your e-mail address and you will need to have Microsoft Excel. I cannot send it though a PM.
> ...


Please send me the Excel Spread Sheet, I was unable to retrieve it as per your instructions.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I requested a copy some time ago and never received it. Could you please forward me a copy. Thanks.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Wairimu said:


> Please send me the Excel Spread Sheet, I was unable to retrieve it as per your instructions.


We will need your email address. and you must have Excel.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

WBVC said:


> I requested a copy some time ago and never received it. Could you please forward me a copy. Thanks.


We will need your email address. and you must have Excel.


----------



## CesarBeeCool (Apr 11, 2011)

Tom, thank you for the quick response. Your spreadsheet is a great tool, I was plugging in numbers for different setups and it was very informative and fun. Very generous of you to make available and send out.

I also liked your website; clean design, simple navigation, nice logo. Being a wine lover I enjoyed your description of your honey.

http://www.poorvalleybeefarm.com/pages/our-honey 

Thanks again.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

My pleasure


----------



## Rsavain (Apr 16, 2016)

May I get a copy of your template?

Thanks.

Roger


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Cash flow - with bees?


----------



## Rsavain (Apr 16, 2016)

sakhoney said:


> Cash flow - with bees?


Yes


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

He did not say which direction the cash flows.

Crazy Roland


----------



## ian_m (Feb 5, 2015)

Shouse,

If you would be so kind, I too would like a copy of your spreadsheet.

Thanks,
-Ian


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I too would like a copy if possible Shouse. Thanks.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Roland said:


> He did not say which direction the cash flows.
> 
> Crazy Roland[/QUOT
> http://www.bizjournals.com/sacramento/stories/2005/05/02/daily20.html


----------



## Rsavain (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried the procedure above and it did not work. Please send me Excel template via email.

Thanks


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

Would this be something you still offer? If so, how would I go about receiving a copy?


----------



## Qvox (May 21, 2015)

Shouse said:


> I will be happy to share with anyone interested a Microsoft Excel Cash Flow/Budget Spread Sheet template developed specially for the bee business.
> 
> If you want a copy of the template, please click on our ad to the right of this form, go to the contact section and enter your name and e-mail address, and state you want a copy of the “Excel” and it will automatically be sent to you.


This is a 5 year old thread, so maybe you're no longer offering the excel spreadsheet. Because I don't understand what "....click on our ad to the right of this form" means. Right of what form? Could you update this thread, and let us know if you're still offering this?


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

It’s still offered. Direct link is http://almondbeepollination.com/contact/


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Great looking site and thank you for getting it to me so fast. Asked for it this morning and was just playing around with it.


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

I didn't see this thread when I pmed you about your sheet, I just sent a req thru your site thank you looking forward to see it...


----------

